# Sunday afternoon or evening anyone ?



## SteelerFan45 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have to go pick up a check tomorrow(Sunday) from a job we just completed today near SLP and thought about taking my wading gear with me. Did hear tonight on the news that a 60% chance of rain tomorrow. Any one want to team up ? PM me if you are going to be in the area. I havnt checked the tide reports yet so dont know if it will be worth it but have the itch as work has prevented me from dropping a line this year ! :-(

Chris


----------

